# New M8M Day



## Monk (Jul 27, 2012)

Sweet guitar is sweet; resonates very well (almost sounds like an acoustic guitar) and sustains forever (just about).


----------



## bob123 (Jul 27, 2012)

barring the (for me) absurd price, that thing just looks like an absolute tone monster!


----------



## larry (Jul 27, 2012)

HATE!!!!!
























kidding. congrats man. the finish
looks like it would feel very confortable.
i also like the tile on your floor.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 27, 2012)

Love it, want one.


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Jul 27, 2012)

I love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 27, 2012)

Very cool dude!!!!

I'll wait two years for the cheaper model to come out haha.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 27, 2012)

cant wait to see all the replies this thread gets
looks metal as fuck


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## FatKol (Jul 27, 2012)

Absolutely(!!!) gorgeus! 


But seriously - the price (6 000) - W.T.F.?!


----------



## crg123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks great. Glad to see a NGD of one of these monsters. I wish I could test one out just see feel the amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 27, 2012)

Demand pics of the back of the neck/heal!


----------



## otisct20 (Jul 27, 2012)

Holy fuck someone actually bought one  HNGD that thing is sexy as hell


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 27, 2012)

Fucking sweet guitar, full review and clips perhaps?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 27, 2012)

Never thought I'd see the day. Nice move, sir...


...Nice move, indeed.


----------



## Galius (Jul 27, 2012)

I really hope Meshuggah themselves delivered it to your door and gave you a "happy ending" for the price you had to pay lol. Happy NGD!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 27, 2012)

Galius said:


> I really hope Meshuggah themselves delivered it to your door and gave you a "happy ending" for the price you had to pay lol. Happy NGD!



Meshuggah must have so many callouses on their hands.

A handjob from Fredrik must feel like putting your member into a rusty pipe. 

HNGD!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 27, 2012)

OMG these m8m NGD's are gonna kill me  , Awesome NGD man but i can't be happy about it haha


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 27, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> A handjob from Fredrik must feel like putting your member into a rusty pipe.
> !


----------



## Monk (Jul 27, 2012)

The guitar is very comfortable to play and it sounds great. The scale length really tightens up the low-end without making the guitar hard to play (it still feels like a regular scale guitar). The acoustic tone is very loud and full, similar to my Les Paul Custom. The notes really ring out, almost like a piano...can't wait to hear the guitar plugged in. The guitar is very well built (sturdy without being too heavy).

Great guitar; well worth the price, IMO.


----------



## Thor1777 (Jul 27, 2012)

awesome guitar....i'm jealous


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Jul 27, 2012)

I HATE YOU SO MUCH XD
i need one of these


----------



## Papaoneil (Jul 27, 2012)

Sweet God


----------



## Philligan (Jul 27, 2012)

TimSE said:


> Demand pics of the back of the neck/heal!



And a video! 



It looks amazing. I remember when you ordered it; glad you finally got it, and I hope it plays as good as it looks


----------



## devolutionary (Jul 27, 2012)

Jealousy, envy, and sadness that I can't afford one. So damn sexy though.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 27, 2012)

Simplicity at its very best. Fucking outstanding.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 27, 2012)

So if I were in Texas. . . . . You know. . . . . At your house?

Could I play it?


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 28, 2012)

Instant erection.


----------



## Brill (Jul 28, 2012)

I think its time to start faking your living information.... Because I will track you down and steal this 

HNGD I love this, you you need to post more pics, and a video, and sound tests...


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice guitar

put some of these on it

http://www.thepartyworks.com/ip/images19/193167/72881.jpg

for ultimate troll power


----------



## AVH (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats Monk, you've invested wisely


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 28, 2012)

Wellll does it djent


----------



## kruneh (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!
it looks so good in a brutal way, very cool.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 28, 2012)

congrats man looks awesome!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 28, 2012)

Spare a dime, mate.

Nice choice. That guitar looks like a medievil warlord's battle axe!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2012)

That looks great!


----------



## sleightest (Jul 28, 2012)

I meshugged my pants


----------



## Monk (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I'll try to get some clips recorded this weekend; need to reinstall my Line 6 Toneport on my laptop. I'll also get some more pics taken.



Dendroaspis said:


> Congrats Monk, you've invested wisely



Many thanks, AVH. I really appreciate the in-depth look you provided on Meshuggah's guitars. On a related note, what do you use to clean the surface of these guitars? The wood grain seems to be a bit rough on a regular polishing cloth. Should I use a Brillo pad?  Any cleaning tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 28, 2012)

Toneport?! Thats like driving a ferrari but living in a trailer park


----------



## Monk (Jul 28, 2012)

How else would I be able to afford the Ferrari? 

Seriously though, I've been playing guitar for over 20 years now...got out of the amp craze about 5-6 years ago. A simple DI solution is all I need at this point; works quite well for an audience of one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 28, 2012)

I know what you mean, I rarely use my full rig, just the vox practice amp Ive had since I was 13-14 so I guess I am equally guilty.


----------



## Monk (Jul 28, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> So if I were in Texas. . . . . You know. . . . . At your house?
> 
> Could I play it?



Yes, you could. All I ask is to call in advance and wash your hands before touching my guitar (I'm very picky about fingerprints).

Haha.


----------



## m4rK (Jul 28, 2012)

A true no frills beast! Love this thing, congrats!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 28, 2012)

too bad you had to sell your hands to buy this guitar !

er... wait, I'm jealous !

Congratulations


----------



## Monk (Jul 28, 2012)

More pics:


----------



## jon66 (Jul 28, 2012)

Monk said:


> More pics:



Mmmm she looks great from behind too. Happy NGD man!


----------



## Ardez (Jul 28, 2012)

seckkkkkkkkks


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Monk said:


> More pics:


 
looks like 8 angry eyes 
er.... wait! I'm still jealous

You have here a real piece of art and history, indeed


----------



## Heroin (Jul 28, 2012)

wow... just... wow. I imagine you've successfully sold your kidney on the black market. hngd


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 28, 2012)

wow man congrats


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 28, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> wow man congrats


 
I just realized that reversed WOW is very near M8M ! 

not my prob, not my guitar, pffffffffff


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Monk said:


> More pics:



Thats some seriously flamed maple. I wonder if these will all have flamed maple? I hope mine does when I eventually get it


----------



## Monk (Jul 28, 2012)

Here are some short clips:


I (middle section) w/Mr. Clean patch:


M8M Clean Test by dspear237 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Perpetual Black Second (intro riff) w/L6 Big Bottom patch:


M8M Dist Test by dspear237 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 28, 2012)

Try less gain on the distorted tone.


----------



## da771 (Jul 29, 2012)

Share please DI hard riff ???


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 29, 2012)

What a beautiful guitar!!


----------



## jake7doyle (Jul 29, 2012)

HNGD!! that looks amazing, great photos youve got. i best start saving now... *sigh*


----------



## B C (Jul 29, 2012)

Monk said:


> Perpetual Black Second (intro riff) w/L6 Big Bottom patch:
> 
> 
> M8M Dist Test by dspear237 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Awesome guitar! Can you do record some DIs?


----------



## GTailly (Jul 29, 2012)

Aggressively classy. 
Too expensive for me though...

This thing must growl like ten thousand monsters!


----------



## Souldread (Jul 29, 2012)

is the guitar made in japan or usa or something else? =)


----------



## B C (Jul 29, 2012)

Souldread said:


> is the guitar made in japan or usa or something else? =)


in Japan


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 29, 2012)

Monk said:


> Here are some short clips:
> 
> 
> I (middle section) w/Mr. Clean patch:
> ...





Dude you spent how much on that guitar and your still using an older Pod??? I'm still jealous, but now you need yourself an Axe-Fx or Kemper or something!


----------



## frogunrua (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that doesn't really like how it looks? All black has never been my cup of tea for a guitar.


----------



## Darkanus (Jul 29, 2012)

O:
For some reason, I love that middle screw in the bridge..


----------



## noizfx (Jul 30, 2012)

oh wow... 

like some others, I honestly wasn't expecting a NGD for this too! Congrats!


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 30, 2012)

It looks stunning,but the sound is really disappointing to me.( talking about the distorted tone) but probably it's the POD,they are hard as hell to set to sound right.


----------



## JuggernautCorp (Jul 30, 2012)

Woah, an M8M! I've only seen this masterpiece in the hands of Fredrik and Marten from Meshuggah and of course only at pictures and in videos. Although I've seen Meshuggah live once but it was a couple of years ago, when the M8M wasn't released yet, so they used some custom made Ibanez stuff. Anyway, taking a glance at these pictures that was actually made by a man who really owns one of this axes is just breathtaking for me! Congratulations for the owner, you are a really lucky guy, take care of this great-great guitar and do not sell it! :-D


----------



## jbard (Jul 30, 2012)

HNGD! I keep fighting the urge on that one! Looks great.


----------



## da771 (Jul 30, 2012)

DI
DI
DI
DI
DI


----------



## crazyprofessor (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats! How is the neck profile on this relative to the RGA8?


----------



## Monk (Jul 30, 2012)

For anyone interested...I spoke to someone at Ibanez; it appears the M8M will be offered next year as well (read: not going to be discontinued anytime soon).

Which is good, because I may have to order another one.


----------



## Monk (Jul 30, 2012)

crazyprofessor said:


> Congrats! How is the neck profile on this relative to the RGA8?



It's a bit more round (and very comfy); the RGA8 neck felt a bit flat to me.


----------



## Seventhwave (Jul 30, 2012)

Monk said:


> For anyone interested...I spoke to someone at Ibanez; it appears the M8M will be offered next year as well (read: not going to be discontinued anytime soon).
> 
> Which is good, because I may have to order another one.



Haha! Another one? One to hang on the wall and look at while you play the other?

Now, if they did an Iceman 8 next year...


----------



## Monk (Jul 30, 2012)

Seventhwave said:


> Haha! Another one? One to hang on the wall and look at while you play the other?







By the way, how are you digging your M8M so far?


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 30, 2012)

*RICH ASSHOLE!!!*




Happy NGD!... Oh sheeeet!!!


----------



## Monk (Jul 30, 2012)

Hardly rich. More like 0% Discover.

CC debt never felt so good.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 30, 2012)

I just have two words:

1. WOW!!!! 

2. Congrats! 

looking at those amazing pics makes me pretty much speechless otherwise!


----------



## Seventhwave (Jul 30, 2012)

Monk said:


> By the way, how are you digging your M8M so far?



I love it. Very very solid guitar. Much more comfortable to play than I expected it to be. 

I've been spending most of my time trying to figure out my friends AXE FXII. He loaned it to me for the time being since he never uses it and the thing is a freaking maze.


----------



## skalla (Jul 30, 2012)

Want some sound samples!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2012)

Maor pics!!!!


----------



## Monk (Jul 30, 2012)

One more clip for now (until I learn some more Meshuggah songs):

Demiurge (intro riff) direct:

M8M DI Test by dspear237 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I'll try to get some outdoor pics taken this coming weekend.


----------



## Monk (Jul 30, 2012)

Seventhwave said:


> I love it. Very very solid guitar. Much more comfortable to play than I expected it to be.
> 
> I've been spending most of my time trying to figure out my friends AXE FXII. He loaned it to me for the time being since he never uses it and the thing is a freaking maze.


 
Very cool. Look forward to hearing some clips.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow. Someone actually bought one of these?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Wow. Someone actually bought one of these?


 
Well, a lot of people have... Actually...


----------



## da771 (Jul 31, 2012)

Monk said:


> One more clip for now (until I learn some more Meshuggah songs):
> 
> Demiurge (intro riff) direct:
> 
> ...




A huge thank you !!!
You can place this file in what ever file sharing, and then it can not download


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 31, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Wow. Someone actually bought one of these?



I know, the people who said they had bought one were telling the truth. 

HNGD, the thing looks stunning. It's too bad that there is a wall of complements with jabs at the price of the thing. IMO at this point, we have a thread of 30+ pages of people complaining about the price. Is this guy's NGD really the place to start again?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy NGD, man! Cool to see some more actual photos of the guitar. You got lucky with the flame on the neck, I've seen other without any flame pattern at all.

I'm glad Ibanez decided to release the 2228A in white, that cured my GAS for the M8M quite a bit.


----------



## da771 (Aug 13, 2012)

New photo outdoor ???


----------



## rozetta (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not seeing any of the photos - they all seem to have been replaced by "this image has been moved or deleted" links...


----------



## Toxic Dover (Aug 15, 2012)

rozetta said:


> I'm not seeing any of the photos - they all seem to have been replaced by "this image has been moved or deleted" links...


 
Same here. Someone resurrect the pictures! I need to see this beast 

Regardless, happy NGD!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 15, 2012)

You should re-upload the pics on dropbox or imgur.com, where the links keep working for ages 

I wish i had an m8m. I got to play Fredrik's 27" scale "33" LACS guitar yesterday though, which was awesome


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 15, 2012)

pics aren't working.


----------

